# fried deer meat taco



## chrish (Oct 23, 2007)

or fajita, but i use the loin when making this.





i coat the meat in flour that has Black pepper,Garlic powder and some cookies rub mixed in.
pan fry it and cut it up and put it on a taco shell
good eats


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 23, 2007)

That looks good chrish! I need to try that!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Could you tell me what cookies rub is? Thanks!


----------



## roger (Oct 23, 2007)

My wfe makes fajitas using deer meat quite often. She'll slice the meat up in thins strips and marinate and cook just lke beef. There good, I'll guaranteeeeeeeeee, (That's a Justin Wilson thing there)


----------



## chrish (Oct 23, 2007)

here ya go


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like a knockoff of Tony C's............taco's look awesome!!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 23, 2007)

Those tacos look great chrish.


----------



## goat (Oct 24, 2007)

Good job Chrish!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks nice Chrish!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 24, 2007)

Cookies is a local thing here...............good bbq sauce and rubs..........thos some get a bit salty...........
anyone in the midwest will know of Cookies.......


d8de


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll have to give it a try, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chrish (Oct 24, 2007)

heres a link to there web site
http://www.cookiesbbq.com/
As W.D. said its proble a staple in every house in iowa,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   great on wild game plus its made here in IOWA too


----------

